# Aruba For Sale



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Our daughters place of employment has closed its doors and she needs to sell her Aruba, it is 20' and has the white interior like the outbacks. I have often teased her it was an outback wannabe. It has the bed slide with a queen bed. Ac, full kitchen, private bath, scissors couch,Booth table, 18' awning, plenty of storage, outside grill, and in great shape. I will be glad to get it sold because my name is on it to. Anyone interested send me a message and I can forward you some pictures. She needs $9500.00 out of it. Thanks


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

I have this Aruba advertised on Craigs list also. under Recreational Vehicles. I did get some pictures to post on that add if anyone would like to see it. Have a good day to all.


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

I know someone looking for a TT in that price range. Do you know the year? Do you have any photos?


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

It is a 2003. And I did get the photos to download on Craigs list in Athens, Ohio Sorry I am having problems getting them on photo bucket. to downsize them. i will keep trying to get them to download. thanks


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

The Aruba has a new home. The nice couple that came to look at it last nights bank called and made arrangements for them to pick it up later today!!!














thank you to all of the reply's on it. Things are starting to look up for them. She is enrolled in our local collage and getting on her feet again. So old mom here can relax and load our fiver


----------

